#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-25
 * danilos -> lunch
<gary_poster> hi
<gary_poster> baby still inside womb, so still around
<gary_poster> danilos, thank you for arranging no downtime deploy :-)
<gary_poster> found new bug 770217
<gary_poster> (for after your lunch) I think you still have bugs to file danilos?
<gary_poster> _mup_ is temperamental
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, I still have bugs to file, will do so right now
<gary_poster> cool thank you danilos.
<danilos> gary_poster, qa took longer than I wanted (a bunch of unqa-d derived distro stuff)
<gary_poster> danilos, gotcha. :-/
<gary_poster> thank you again for doing that
<danilos> you are welcome :)
<bac> gary_poster: if the baby hangs on you think you can come to the release party on thursday?  :)
<gary_poster> bac, heh, thanks for asking, but I doubt it.  I suspect I'll need to be providing moral support in that case.
<gary_poster> btw, I'm writing an email to Huw about all remaining items for him in the backlog
<gary_poster> bug 770248 is another new, high priority bug
<danilos> fa
<danilos> uhm, enter instead of backspace :)
<danilos> gary_poster, bugs filed, I am working on the tests and cleanup already, and will probably continue to do so for the rest of the day
<gary_poster> danilos, fantastic, thanks.  It will be great to have those addressed.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos kanban now, skype in 3
<gary_poster> bac, I see no in-progress cards.  is that accurate?
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<bac> atm
<gary_poster> ok bac
<gary_poster> benji, I'm trying to book my travel today, so you will be all by your lonesome on that card soon I hope :-)
<gary_poster> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=story-better-bug-notification
<gary_poster> bac, Huw did not get back to you about the title overrun problem in the overlay, did he?
<bac> he did not
<gary_poster> ack thanks
<bac> gary_poster: my natty is now booting.  hurrah.
<gary_poster> danilos, are you up for a pre-imp on bug 753000 (making fixes for dupe structural subscriptions and constraints to prevent them in the future) or do you want to put that off till tomorrow so you can get your current task done before EoD?  Either is fine
<danilos> gary_poster, I'd prefer to leave it until tomorrow
<gary_poster> danilos, understood, that lets me work on easier bugs so no problem here ;-)
<gary_poster> thanks
<danilos> hehe, a win-win situation
<bac> gary_poster: in bug 770248 you list bug 240067 as an example where you cannot mute
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<bac> gary_poster: when i go to that bug i see the mute bug mail link
<bac> i do not have a direct subscription
<gary_poster> bac, do you have anything other than a structural subscription?
<gary_poster> (according to _subscriptions)
<gary_poster> +subscriptions
<gary_poster> I can confirm that https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/240067 does not show a Mute link for me
<bac> gary_poster: two 1) via LP Bug Contacts and 2) a structural sub
<bac> gary_poster: i believe you -- just trying to reproduce it.  what does your +subscriptions say?
<gary_poster> bac, only the LP Bug contacts
<gary_poster> (which is a structural subscription via the team)
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i deleted my personal structural subscription and the mute link went away
<gary_poster> huh, ok, cool that you could repro.
<bac> gary_poster: btw, in case you face it, once i reverted my nvidia driver from [current] to 173 i was able to boot
<bac> gary_poster: hmm, but you never boot to metal, do you?
<gary_poster> bac, ok cool thanks for hint.  No, but I was considering it this very weekend. :-)
<gary_poster> I think I need more disk space before I do that though
<bac> gary_poster: so you see no mute link on bug 770248 either
<bac> where the hell is mup?
<gary_poster> bac, I do see a mute link, because I'm directly subscribed, because I filed the bug
<bac> gotcah
<gary_poster> If I unsubscribe myself then I don'yt
<bac> gary_poster: so the problem seems to be "structural subscriptions via a team do not show mute link", no?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, that's what I would guess too
<gary_poster> another bug bites the dust...and I file another one. :-P
<bac> gary_poster: you're climbing a ladder in quick sand
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> bac, I'm somewhat frightened of this, but I should tackle it. :-) Do you have any pre-imp thoughts on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/770287 ?  I expect I'll need to go look at menu items...somewhere?
<gary_poster> (the menu items are what frighten me :-) )
<bac> gary_poster: i'm surprised by that bug.  i thought i had squashed those links.
<bac> gary_poster: the links should just have 'enabled=False' to suppress them
<gary_poster> bac, my sampledata might be a little old but everything else is fresh
<gary_poster> I assume that wouldn't affect it (?)
<bac> gary_poster: i'm not questioning your vision
<bac> gary_poster: i'm just surprised my fix was only partial
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> So where do I start?  I'm afraid the whole menu machinery is a bit of a black box to me--and it shouldn't be, which is why I want to tackle this
<bac> gary_poster: the links are constructed in bugs/browser/structuralsubscription.py
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> I see, yeah, that seems to be doing the right thing
<gary_poster> I'll pdb around I guess
<gary_poster> bac, this is the problem:
<gary_poster>  	        if sst.parent_subscription_target is not None:
<gary_poster> 386  	            target = sst.parent_subscription_target
<gary_poster> in dev, thunderbird has not set its bug_tracking_usage
<gary_poster> (UNKNOWN)
<gary_poster> but the parent, mozilla, has (LAUNCHPAD)
<gary_poster> I don't really understand the intent of this code branch so I'm at a bit of a loss
 * bac looks
<gary_poster> obviously I could simply remove that conditional
<gary_poster> but I assume it is there for a reason.
 * gary_poster looks for pertinent tests...
<gary_poster> nothing of the mixin by itself...
<gary_poster> I remember there was one honking big file of tests...
<bac> gary_poster: the parent is useful for milestone-project and distrosourcepackage-distro type relationships.  the code you see is correct for them.
<bac> gary_poster: but it is not correct for product-projectgroup relations
<bac> in fact, it is circular:  the projectgroup's usage of launchpad is determined by querying the sub-projects
<bac> in the case of mozilla in our sample data, firefox uses LP, so mozilla reports it does even though thunderbird does not.
<bac> gary_poster: so, it is kind of hacky, but in that test perhaps we include test that IProduct is not provided?
<bac> by 'test' i mean conditional
<gary_poster> bac, understood.  WFM.  Where are the tests for this again?
<gary_poster> I mean real tests :-)
<bac> gary_poster: there appear to be some in bugs/stories/xx-bug-statistics-portlet.txt
<bac> gary_poster: i *wish* there were one in bugs/browser/tests
<gary_poster> bac, oh, don't we have a big set of tests you did?
<bac> gary_poster: ah, bugs/browser/tests/test_subscription_links.py ... of course
<gary_poster> bac, yay, thanks.  I'll tackle that. Sorry you had to do all the work. :-P
<Ursinha> I love the notifications changes
<Ursinha> one of the first times I use launchpad and don't hate the ui
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like Bug.personIsAlsoNotifiedSubscriber does not take team membership into account.  odd.
<gary_poster> Ursinha, yay, thank you :-)
<gary_poster> bac, that is odd :-/
<bac> Ursinha: can we quote you on that?
<Ursinha> bac, yes :)
<bac> gary_poster: i also notice that when subscribing to a bug the mute link is not made available until the page is reloaded.  fix one, file one.
<gary_poster> bac, I think mrevell might have just filed that other one...checking
<bac> Ursinha: how is penelope?  growing?
<Ursinha> bac, growing :) apparently she acquired taste for everything, from shoes to walls :P
<gary_poster> bac, maybe not; just related
<bac> Ursinha: put her in your handbag and bring her to dublin.  we need a mascot
<Ursinha> gary_poster, I'm putting all results mrevell and I found here: https://dev.launchpad.net/QA/ExploratoryTesting/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications
<Ursinha> bac, :)
<gary_poster> Ursinha, great, thank you.  That puts some of the new bugs in clearer context too.
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> cool
 * bac lunches
<gary_poster> I'll be doing just a bit of more work later, but for now I'm off to Karyn's appt.
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-26
<danilos> gmb, hey-hey, welcome back!
<gmb> Hi danilos, thanks!
<gmb> Now all I need to do is get out from under this pile of emails and remember how to do my job :)
<danilos> gmb, I am sure you missed it all, and us the most :)
<gmb> Oh, naturally. I was soaking up the Californian sun and just wishing for a complex timeout bug to fix.
<danilos> gmb, relaxed time with family can't replace virtual time with colleagues :)
<gmb> Indeed :)
<danilos> gmb, I can imagine!
<danilos> gmb, so, I assume you had a lot of fun? did you at least get sunburned? :)
<gmb> danilos: I did, yes (to both questions). It was excellent and I recommend driving Highway 1 to anyone who has the time.
<Ursinha> good morning
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos...gmb!  welcome back
<gmb> :)
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> You'll have to regale us with wonderful tales soon :-)
<gary_poster> anyway, Skype in just a sec
<bac> gmb: "It's not an adventure until something goes wrong"  -- Yvon Chouinard
<gmb> bac: Damn straight :)
<benji> danilos: lp:~benji/launchpad/bug-740627 has my fix for the show/hide of the level picker; it works reliably except when the unmute button is clicked
<benji> danilos: I'm going to find the bug that 740627 is a duplicate of and mark 740627 as such
<danilos> benji, heh, I am at about the same state :)
<danilos> benji, bug 770239,
<_mup_> Bug #770239: Animation for bug notification level options is broken <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770239 >
<gary_poster> OK, I want to get what we said in writing.  danilos claims the bug page un/subscribe links and un/mute links.  He does not claim anything on the +subscriptions pages, he does not claim the direct subscriber list on the bug page, and he does not claim the "Edit all your subscriptions" link on the bug page.  Does that sound right?
<danilos> benji, I'll try out your branch (I've fixed basically all the problems in the animation, including flickering, jumpiness), and quick switching from slide-out to slide-in
<danilos> gary_poster, sounds about right
<danilos> gary_poster, s/about//
<gary_poster> ok cool thanks
<benji> danilos: actually, 770239 is a duplicate of 740627
<gary_poster> s//about/: even better :-)
<benji> (if we go by date filed, the one I was working on was filed by Diogo about a month ago)
<danilos> benji, right, agreed :)
<danilos> benji, I was not trying to be nitpicky, and maybe your branch hass exactly the bits that I am missing to make this complete
<benji> cool
<benji> gary_poster: what's the proper way for me to dispose of my card?  It seems either moving it to Rubbish would be right (since I started it but won't finish) or reassigning it to Danilo
<gary_poster> benji, +1 on reassign to Danilo
<benji> k
<benji> danilos: that branch also fixes 770460 which may be a duplicate, I filed it yesterday when looking at the other bug
<benji> danilos: I've assigned those two cards to you
<danilos> benji, right, I am looking at both bugs, thanks
<danilos> benji, btw, for that XXX re resizing fix (bug 728457), I found that it just takes stopping the slide-out animation if it's in progress to avoid all re-drawing bugs in that area
<_mup_> Bug #728457: effects slide_in/out sometimes break resizing <LAZR Javascript Library:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/728457 >
<bac> danilos: if i work on 770245 it won't overlap with you, right?
<bac> bug 770245
<_mup_> Bug #770245: Unsubscribing a team from a dupe doesn't work in advanced subscription overlay <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770245 >
<danilos> bac, you most likely will, but I don't think it'd be a big deal
<danilos> bac, basically, the core issue is to pass the data into the form that certain team subscription is from a dupe
<bac> danilos: right
<bac> danilos: fixing the bug isn't a problem...just want to ensure i'm not in your way or will be run over by your work
<danilos> bac, right, just let me know when you have landed the fix and I'll merge with your branch (I am pretty sure you'll be done faster than me :)
<bac> gary_poster: i did boot to my VM and it worked fine.  i then hooked up my new natty VM to mount the real /home and that worked too.
<gary_poster> bac, awesome.  I may have to try that.
<gary_poster> bac, is there a page on how to do that?  I didn't see a description on how to do that on the mac/ubuntu pages
<bac> gary_poster: sounds like you've got a pretty unique set up you like, though
<bac> gary_poster: http://bradcrittenden.net/post/1149823625/ubuntu-on-mac-direct-boot-and-virtualization
<bac> gary_poster: and the hot off the presses: http://bradcrittenden.net/post/4956963335/creating-a-new-virtual-machine-using-an-existing-real
<bac> gary_poster: if you go down that road, save yourself lots of pain and don't use encrypted home directories.
<gary_poster> bac, unique set up that I like: true, but I feel it should be easier for me to continue to give Ubuntu a try as a working desktop on metal.  as it is my set up is kind of "given up, but works great for what I need"
<gary_poster> pages: awesome, thank you!  and no, I won't
<gary_poster> I'm not as paranoid as I probably should be
<bac> all i have on that machine are launchpad branches that are public anyway
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> well, and your super secret keys that let you commit and sign and stuff, yeah?
<benji> Oops, I just realized I fixed two medium bugs; I'll have to be more carful about that.  At least Matthew will feel loved.
 * danilos -> off
<benji> danilos: will I step on your toes if I work on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771335?
<_mup_> Bug #771335: Title of add subscription widget can wrap if long. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771335 >
<benji> I bet Danilo is gone now.
<gary_poster> thank you gmb!
<gary_poster> danilos said "-> off" earlier, yeah
<gary_poster> ooh benji, you are tackling "I get lp bug mail even though..." again!  A glutton for punishment! :-)
<benji> There can be only one. <cue Queen>
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> hi gary_poster, i'm working on bug 770245 that danilos filed.  i've been trying to reproduce the problem locally but cannot.  are you familiar with this bug?
<_mup_> Bug #770245: Unsubscribing a team from a dupe doesn't work in advanced subscription overlay <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770245 >
<gary_poster> oh, look, mup has decided to play now
<bac> yes, mup awoke this morning.  good mup.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac, I'm pretty sure that bug has to do with the direct bug subscription, not the structural subscription.  Are we on the same page?
<bac> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> s/the//
<bac> gary_poster: here's what i did
<bac> login as commercial member
<bac> make 2 a dupe of 1
<bac> on 2, subscribe commercial-approvers team, which i administer
<bac> on 1, 'edit subscriptions' and 'unsubscribe commercial-approvers'.  watch commercial-approvers disappear.
<bac> scratch head
<gary_poster> bac, I dunno.  it is worth noting your results in the bug, at the least.  That said, isn't that in the category of "danilo is working on the bug subscription stuff for a couple more days, so don't touch it without coordinating with him" that we talked about this morning?  I wouldn't touch it right now, myself (other than to record your difficulty duping)
<bac> gary_poster: i discussed it with him before starting and he said there would be minimal overlap.
<gary_poster> oh ok nm
<bac> but i agree, i'll just put down my observations and move along
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac, feel free to even mark in invalid.  we can always change our minds later
<gary_poster> mark *it
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i found the problem.  the team is being removed by JS from the page but the unsubscribe doesn't happen.
<gary_poster> bac, so a reload make it re-appear/
<gary_poster> ?
<bac> gary_poster: indeed
<gary_poster> bac, heh, ah-ha.
<bac> i expected to get a big red error message
<benji> Time for disappointment, er dentist appointment.
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> bac, yo
<bac> gary_poster: hmm.  my interwebs are partially out.  but irc works fine
<gary_poster> huh
<bac> dns works
<gary_poster> weird
<bac> web no worky
<gary_poster> :-/
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-27
<Ursinha> I <3 X-Launchpad-Subscription
<bac> hi danilos
<danilos> bac, hi, how's it going?
<bac> i worked on bug 770245 yesterday but didn't really make much progress.  what were your thoughts on how to solve the problem?
<_mup_> Bug #770245: Unsubscribing a team from a dupe doesn't work in advanced subscription overlay <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770245 >
<danilos> bac, well, I was thinking of exporting on +subscribe form if a team-subscription is from a dupe somehow, and then using unsubscribeFromDupes webservice call; if that doesn't work, perhaps we can blindly call unsubscribeFromDupes call for *all* team subscriptions
<danilos> bac, or, as the last resort, we can call both (and that might be necessary anyway if team is both directly subscribed and subscribed through dupe)
<bac> danilos: that seems to be most sane b/c that's what you want to do, right?  unsubcribe, whether through this bug or through a dupe
<danilos> bac, also, sorry about the confusing bug (i.e. not noting that the UI seems to work yet unsubscribing fails) :/
<bac> np
<danilos> bac, yeah, I am just wondering if unsubscribeFromDupes does that for you automatically
<bac> trying to figure out how to test this change has been vexing too
<bac> danilos: i'll check and make sure
<danilos> bac, well, with the current code it's egregious, so I wouldn't mind if you don't test it at all, and I'll be providing tests as I go along
<bac> i recalled you mentioned passing in more info but it wasn't clear to me where to embed it
<bac> danilos: :/
<bac> ok, thanks for the nudge
<danilos> bac, right, I would have done it probably using more hidden input fields in the form, but perhaps doing both is best
<danilos> == doing both API calls is best
<danilos> which reminds me, I was supposed to be OCR :/
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb danilos, kanban now-ish, call in 5, baby watch continually.
<gary_poster> gmb, could you put the card for your bug on the board?  I'm sorry we have to maintain everything twice
<gmb> gary_poster: I meant to ask you about that. What do you want me to do with the existing card for that bug that's in Done-Done (I assume it was to track the triaging of the problem)
 * gmb adds a card without the bug number for now anyway
<gary_poster> gmb, just remove the number from the existing card
<gary_poster> thank you
<gmb> Done
<Ursinha> good morning
<gary_poster> morning Ursinha
<gary_poster> danilos Skype?
<danilos> gary_poster, yep, ready
<danilos> gary_poster, didn't see the call invitation, sorry
<gary_poster> np :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, I've added some new unique indices for structural subscriptions, and IPersonSet.merge is complaining that we have not handled structuralsubscription.subscriber.  Looking around, it doesn't appear that we merge structural subscriptions.  Does that happen to ring a bell with any warnings, thoughts, or experiences, or should I just continue forging ahead blindly?
<gmb> gary_poster: It rings a bell... I might have had to do something with it in the db patch branch that I did a few weeks back.
<gmb> (i.e. I might have had to tell merge() to skip something)
<gmb> Let me check...
<gary_poster> gmb, I suspect that you told merge to skip.append(('bugsubscriptionfiltermute', 'person'))
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes, that's it (just found it myself).
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> but AFA you know, it is probably an oversight that we do not merge structural subscriptions, and I should do so?
<gary_poster> Oh, and shouldn't we either delete or merge the bugsubscriptionfiltermute thing?
<gmb> Well, AIUI, we shouldn't need to because the old Person becomes inactive after the merge, so it's just irrelevant data.
<gmb> I don't know whether un-merging is possible, though - that's the only reason to keep such data around, really.
<gmb> gary_poster: I don't know if not merging subscriptions is an oversight or whether it would cause horrible things to happen. TBH I'd try doing it and see what needs to be fixed to make it work.
<gary_poster> gmb, fair enough, thanks
<danilos> ok, I am off OCR, as soon as I put my name on, reviews have been coming in and I couldn't put a MP up myself :)
<gmb> gary_poster: Can you remember whether, in the case of multiple filters, it's the most verbose or the least verbose that wins?
<gary_poster> gmb, most always "wins"--it's a union of filters, so you can think of it as all of them "winning"
<gmb> Hmm.
<gary_poster> (that's the way we present it when we send emails with filter names--all matching names are included)
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm just wondering, then, if maybe the bug isn't that we send out emails on creation to people who don't want them (e.g. Gavin), but that we tell them that the email matched a filter that it didn't actually match.
<gmb> Because I can't reproduce Gavin's problem.
<gmb> (I thought I could but that was due to db cruft; make schema fixed that)
<gmb> I'll try writing a test for that instead...
<gary_poster> gmb, maybe.  did you dupe *that* problem?
<gmb> Not yet.
<gary_poster> ack
<gmb> Well, I might have, but I wasn't looking for that problem.
 * gmb goes back to the codeface
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> hi danilos -- this seems to be a fix that works:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599818/
<danilos> bac, right, so you are chaining them both after all? looks good, r=me if you want to land it :)
<bac> danilos: cool.  i'm submitting a MP now
<danilos> bac, btw, what happens with the animation/progress UI?
<bac> danilos: works as expected
<bac> danilos: as far as i can tell
<danilos> bac, right, just checking
<bac> danilos: i was pleasantly surprised.  :)
<danilos> heh, so am I :)
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, I've put up one branch for review, but no reviewer anymore: https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/advanced-bug-subscription-cleanup/+merge/59235
<danilos> bac, benji, gary_poster: if any of you can take a look at the above MP, I'd appreciate it, though I plan to leave in a bit
<bac> danilos: i can
<danilos> bac, cool, thanks
<gary_poster> danilos, how soon before EoD?  Already?  I have a branch for review now too
<gary_poster> and you would be a good fit, but not necessary
<danilos> gary_poster, something like 5 minutes :)
<gary_poster> danilos, sounds perfect! ;-)
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, send it over then :)
<gary_poster> danilos, heh, I was kidding, but you can take a look if you want.  stub has already reviewed the DB parts (lines 1-364) and the rest are changes I did to make the tests pass
<gary_poster> https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug753000/+merge/59139
<gary_poster> danilos, take a glance and see if you want to review it, or even if you don't but you have some comments ;-)
<gary_poster> oh, diff is not showing the permission changes yet,,
<gary_poster> there they are
<bac> danilos: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-770245/+merge/59239 ?  no surprises
<danilos> bac, done
<bac> great
<bac> danilos: i'm not that fast.  yours will take a little longer.
<gary_poster> I like "Tests: Hmm."
<bac> :(
<danilos> bac, :(
<danilos> gary_poster, your branch generally looks fine, but I think it needs to get a better look than 3 minutes I can spare :)
<gary_poster> danilos, understood, thanks for the glance
<gary_poster> have a great evening
<danilos> gary_poster, especially because of the person-merging additions
<gary_poster> yeah
<danilos> thanks, enjoy the day everyone :)
<gary_poster> bac benji or gmb, would any of you be willing and able to do a code review (db review already done by stub) of https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug753000/+merge/59139 ?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure.
<gary_poster> yay, thanks gmb.
<gmb> gary_poster: I've had another thought about that there bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/720147/comments/4
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> ack gmb.  I think that making the filter work on newly created bugs would be ideal, but if not, yeah, we can clarify the current behavior better.
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> gary_poster: Now that I know it's not a bug per se I might actually find life a bit less complicated. I'll let you know how it goes.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> gary_poster: You need to add some explanatory comments / docstrings to the tests you've added to test_person.py (or at least to the two assert*()s that you added). Other than that, r=me.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool, makes sense.  Thank you!
<gmb> np
<gary_poster> does anyone know if we can add a project group ourselves (on qastaging) or if we have to get a LOSA?
<gary_poster> I don't know how to do it other than asking a LOSA and the links I found don't give me any different ideas
<gmb> gary_poster: https://help.launchpad.net/ProjectGroups is the only thing I can find that's relevant.
<gmb> I don't think staging's any different.
<gmb> (Though obviously we can bypass the ask a question stage)
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, me too.  thank you for looking.
<gary_poster> benji, any news on your bug 739141?
<_mup_> Bug #739141: I get lp bug mail even though  'on own actions' turned off <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/739141 >
<benji> gary_poster: I'll be filing a merge proposal after lunch
<gary_poster> benji, wow!
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> I'll be reading that one.  I'm more than a little bit curious ;-)
<benji> gary_poster: unfortunately it's a little mundane: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-739141/+merge/59260
<gary_poster> benji, well, the change description sounds like it is a part of the story I am unfamiliar with, so it sounds at least a bit interesting.  :-) Want me to review it?
<gary_poster> eh, it's so small, I will. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: sure, review away
<gary_poster> benji, r=me
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> bac or benji, I need a pre-imp for bug 770387.  I expect it to be brief.  Are either of you up for it?
<_mup_> Bug #770387: After changing the subscription option for my user, there's no notification about the change made <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <ui> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770387 >
<benji> gary_poster: I'm available
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> benji, mumble or skype?
<benji> skype
<gary_poster> bac or benji, review of smallest branch evah, plz?  https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug770387/+merge/59269
<benji> gary_poster: I can
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> gary_poster: approved
<gary_poster> thanks benji :-)
<benji> np
<gary_poster> I know, it was a pretty ambitious branch
<benji> gary_poster: would you object to me fixing bug 771335 by taking the bug name out of the form title?
<_mup_> Bug #771335: Title of add subscription widget can wrap if long. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771335 >
<gary_poster> benji, I would this week.  If we don't have a good answer from Huw by next week, I'm alright with various hacks (I Think bac proposed one too, a few weeks ago)
<gary_poster> So, IOW, I'm OK with you doing that, say, Tues or Wed of next week if there's not a better aswer by then
<bac> benji: huw said he is looking at it
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> and it is a generic LP problem
<benji> ok, good
<bac> i just forwarded his email
<bac> gary_poster: one of your branches is one away from being the release blocker!
<bac> quick!  to the qastaging!
<gary_poster> bac thanks for heads up... /me thought he had done everything
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i don't look at that page often enough
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad-yellow to: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow | http://launchpad.leankitkanban.com/Boards/Show/14028610 | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | https://devpad.canonical.com/~lpqateam/qa_reports/deployment-stable.html
 * gary_poster back in a bit
<benji> gary_poster: I may have duplicated some work, are you working on bug 771232?
<_mup_> Bug #771232: Edit structural subscription overlay is headed "Add a mail subscription for..." <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771232 >
<benji> oh, gary if AFK
<benji> s/if/is/
<gary_poster> benji, yo.  "a bit" turned out to be longer than I expected
<benji> that's cool
<gary_poster> benji, yeah I was just starting on that.  If you've already fixed it then that's great :-)
<gary_poster> it seemed like the problem was we were creating a new form overlay each time
<gary_poster> without deleting the old one sufficiently
<benji> I started, but have thrown it away, so it's all yours.
<gary_poster> benji, so should you claim the bug, and I'll move on to another?
<gary_poster> oh ok
<bac> gary_poster: remind me how you do python-like string interpolation in YUI
<gary_poster> bac, I think you mean Y.substitute
<gary_poster> bac, subscription.js has an advanced usage
<bac> yes, i think that is is
<bac> is it
<bac> thanks, i looked about but didn't see it
<bac> gary_poster: would you think this is overkill? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600017/
<gary_poster> bac, I guess that's alright.  outerHTML is the only thing that makes me even slightly unhappy, really, but I see why you did it.  FWIW, you have a typo in that line. var header = Y.Node.create('<h2></h2');  You want to close the </h2> or use <h2/> like benji does.
<bac> benji is just lazy.  i like that.
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: what would you do to get rid of the outerHTML?
<gary_poster> bac I didn't suggest anything because I didn't have any immediate counter suggestions, but I'll think for a sec...
<bac> gary_poster: i figured this was better than using Y.substitute...but not strongly
<gary_poster> bac, did you try just passing it the node itself?  Sometimes YUI is OK with stuff like that
<gary_poster> That would be prettier
<bac> i did not
<gary_poster> I just looked through the code a bit
<bac> indeed that works fine
<bac> thanks
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> np
<bac> i guess i'm shellshocked from seeing "YUI_3_object_br_549" rendered
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> where does "heh" fit in with "ha" and "LOL"?
<bac> is it at all related to "meh"
<Ursinha-afk> I always ask myself the same question
<gary_poster> For me, LOL is louder than heh
<gary_poster> I never use ha, but if I did, it might be sarcastic
<gary_poster> heh is a quieter laugh
<gary_poster> bac, if you have a few more minutes, then https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug771232/+merge/59302 could use a review; if not, no problem; we can do it tomorrow
 * gary_poster departs for dinner and crying children, though will be back later
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-28
<danilos> bac, btw, I see mention of outerHTML: I found out that it's not supported by firefox 3.* at least (just fyi)
<danilos> gmb, hi, do you think you could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-770241/+merge/59338 for me? it's mostly boiler-plate for tests/new module or actual tests :)
<danilos> (and there's no OCR yet)
<gmb> danilos: Sure, I'll look now.
<danilos> gmb, thanks
<gmb> danilos: r=me.
<bac> danilos i removed the outerhtml earlier
<danilos> gmb, thanks
<danilos> bac, yeah, I know, just mentioning another reason why it's bad (I wanted to use it as well, it's so natural sometimes :)
<bac> gmb hear anything from deryck yet today?  hope he is ok
<gmb> bac: No, I've heard nothing since he said they were basically battening down the hatches.
<gmb> Fingers crossed.
<bac> they are reporting up to 65 dead in alabama. the storms just went through here
<gmb> bac: I know, I saw. I can't find any news on Deryck's town (Dadeville) and besides he's quite a way out from the town itself, so it's all pretty sketchy.
<gmb> But I doubt he's got power atm, one way or t'other.
<gmb> bac: Apparently deryck has said on Facebook that there's no devastation near him. I guess he's just w/out power right now.
<bac> thanks gmb
<danilos> gmb, I wonder how can one get more than one user link on the subscribers portlet? the code seems to assume it can happen with dupe subscriptions, but I am unable to reproduce it
<danilos> (more than one user link for the same user)
<danilos> ah, it can happen with teams, see it now :)
 * gmb deletes the sentence he was about to post :)
<bac> gmb: just texted deryck.  says they are fine and power is back on but no internet.
<gmb> bac: Cool. Thanks for the update.
<gary_poster> hi folks.  Please make sure you do your qa asap; our qa lanes on the kanban board are almost full.
<gary_poster> (my remaining one still is not on staging. :-/ )
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, kanban now & call in 4
<gary_poster> danilos, I'm going to ask you to identify, either via a white list or a black list, bugs in your claimed area that you think others can tackle without interfering/conflicting with you.  We're getting near the end of the list of the other bugs, I think
<gary_poster> FWIW these are "medium" bugs that I think are worthing of consideration (these are on my own list to consider)
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771284
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, I'm loading the list now
<_mup_> Bug #771284: The empty +subscriptions page is a dead end <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771284 >
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771247
<_mup_> Bug #771247: "added or changed in any way" should include when comments are added <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771247 >
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/768997
<_mup_> Bug #768997: Batch multiple comments from the same person/same bug <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768997 >
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771282
<_mup_> Bug #771282: Team subscription description addresses "you" when describing the nature of the subscription <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771282 >
<gary_poster> Some of them are easy, some of them I think are important-ish, some of them are both
<gary_poster> thanks danilos
<gary_poster> bac, no Skype-y
<bac> gary_poster:  try again?
<benji> bac: https://pastebin.canonical.com/46847/
<gmb> IT WORKS.
<gmb> That is all.
<gary_poster> gmb, you fixed it?
<gary_poster> I forgot to mention that I have a bit of a crazy schedule today, and somewhat tomorrow
<gary_poster> I will be out for another "how is the baby doing" starting today at 10:30 (about 1:20 from now) and then again tomorrow in the morning.  I also have some stuff at the boys' school this afternoon.
<gmb> gary_poster: I think so. Writing tests to confirm it.
<gary_poster> yay!
<gary_poster> benji, I was looking at bugs for QA to see if it indicated a problem in our machinery somewhere.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771269 actually has not landed, from a review two days ago.  Looking at other ones...
<_mup_> Bug #771269: Structural subscription description is hard to read <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771269 >
<gary_poster> same for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/771260
<_mup_> Bug #771260: In the "bugs must match this filter" accordion we should state that tags are space separated, without having to click a help pop-up <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771260 >
<gary_poster> oh, heh, same branch
<benji> gary_poster: yep, none of mind in "landing" have landed
<gary_poster> benji, do you know why?  Anything I can help with?
<benji> all seem to have had odd test failures in PQM, I'm trying to replicate and/or reland name
<gary_poster> ok cool
<benji> s/name/now/
<gary_poster> danilos, bac, benji, I apologize, but my crazy schedule today may make it difficult to have calls at our regularly scheduled times.  danilos, would you like to reschedule for 30 minutes earlier (in about 30 minutes), or for tomorrow?  I bet you'd prefer tomorrow. :-)
<gary_poster> bac and benji...actually, if we keep the calls short, and maybe start a hair early, I actually think we can keep to our normal times.  Does that sound ok?
<benji> +1
<danilos> gary_poster, good guess, yeah tomorrow'd work much better for me :)
<bac> gary_poster:  yep
<gary_poster> benji, bac, cool thanks.  danilos, heh, ok, I'll change it on the calendar. :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Ah. Ahahaha. I've just had a thought about my "fix". It could actually introduce problems, in that stuff that's only available to Bug Supervisors (and protected by transitionTo{Status, Importance, Assignee, etc.}()) will become available - and unprotected - at bug creation time.
<gmb> We can fix that by adding the security code in createBug(), maybe, but I'm not sure whether that won't just cause us other problems (where "other problems" is a bit of a hand wave at this point).
<gary_poster> gmb, I think I see.  Adding the security code doesn't sound too bad on the face of it.
<gmb> Yeah.
<gary_poster> Particularly if it is small
<gmb> But maybe rather than just passing the stuff to createTask() we should create the task and then call transitionTo*() appropriately.
<gmb> actually, thinking about it, why is that stuff done in the view in the first place, I wonder?
<gmb> ... ah, well, because we didn't have an API when that was written, that's why.
<gary_poster> maybe so
<gary_poster> well, you would probably know :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: That view has been around since year 0 and does some weird stuff. I suspect that the security code living in it is a throwback to "thou shalt not do security checks in the model" which was our pre-API rule, IIRC.
<gary_poster> yeah, that makes sense.  I like the rule in the abstract.  I might argue that it is an indication of a wart in the API stuff.  But anyway... :-)
<gmb> Yeah. Let's fix the small things ;)
<gary_poster> benji, what's the story for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/769151 ?  It is marked as in-progress by you, but is not on the kanban board AFAICT, and you are working on other things.  It also looks vaguely dupe-y--like maybe it is something danilos is working on?
<_mup_> Bug #769151: Creating a subscription when unmuting a bug doesn't. <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/769151 >
<benji> looking
<gary_poster> thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, benji: I was just about to ask about that bug myself :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, benji: I'd say I've fixed that already, but I'd be happy to take it on my plate to double check
<gary_poster> +1 to either closing it outright if it is a dupe, or doublechecking and closing it.
<benji> I'm pretty sure it is invalid.  I think it's only a bug on one of my dev branches.
<gary_poster> ok cool.  um...benji, you feel comfortable closing it outright, or should someone doublecheck?
<benji> I've marked it invalid
<gary_poster> awesome.  thanks benji and danilos
<benji> I'm relatively certain it was bogus
<danilos> benji, on the contrary, I am pretty certain there was a bug like that until recently, because the underlying code was not very good at figuring out what do you really want when you select a radio button :)
<benji> feel free to reopen and reassign it if you think it's valid
<gary_poster> well, one person thinks it is invalid, the person thinks it was valid but is now fixed...I'm happy to say "Invalid now" and move on, myself :-)
<gary_poster> and in other news, there are no high bugs for me to choose from, which is kinda cool. :-)
<gary_poster> particularly if Huw gives us fixes/ideas for the two that he's blocking on
<bac> what's up with allenap and team-yellow?  was he a mole trying to infiltrate us?
<danilos> gary_poster, benji: yeah, it's "invalid", just trying to point out that benji has not had lost his mind when he filed it :)
<gary_poster> danilos, heh cool :-)
<gary_poster> bac, :-) I added him to ~yellow because he reported a potential problem in a bug report but I wanted to see if he just needed the feature flag.  He verified that once he was in ~yellow the problem was not there, so then I removed him again. :-)
<gary_poster> mm, two smileys in one line.  That's a bit much even for me.
<bac> heh, er, ha
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> gary_poster: i just noticed bug 745660 was forced from committed back to in progress by lifeless but i don't know why
<_mup_> Bug #745660: Attempt to subscribe team that is not associated to distribution fails <qa-ok> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/745660 >
<gary_poster> bac, huh, looking
<danilos> gary_poster, re bug 770345, the brokenness mrevell mentions in there seems to be the fact that his previous subscription doesn't get restored, which I know you are unhappy with, but I ain't exactly sure what can we do without it without major changes
<_mup_> Bug #770345: When muting a bug your name disappears from the subscribers list but doesn't re-appear when unmuting <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by danilo> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770345 >
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, the name does re-appear if one chooses "unmute and subscribe me"
<bac> it should be fix release
<bac> gary_poster: mrevell raises a similar issue in bug 770342
<_mup_> Bug #770342: "Unmute" dialogue is headed "Subscribe to bug" <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770342 >
<gary_poster> bac, my guess is that he marked it in progress because of what wgrant said.  I'll stare at it more in a sec; lemme read what danilos wrote...
<gary_poster> danilos, gotcha, yeah.  You are relatively sure that "unmute and subscribe me" already works (and was working when mrevell was looking?)
<danilos> gary_poster, not sure if it was working when he was looking, I'd have to check with older devel for that
<gary_poster> danilos, or production
<gary_poster> lemme try there
<danilos> gary_poster, doesn't seem to work on production
<gary_poster> danilos, wfm on prod.  at least on the path I tried.
<danilos> gary_poster, ha, interesting :) ah, right, I've noticed troubles with epiphany, let me try another browser
<gmb> gary_poster: So, looking good with my fix for bug 720147. I need to step out for a while now but I'm running it through EC2 to see if anything breaks and will come back later to make sure it gets merged (assuming no breakages).
<gary_poster> gmb, fantastic :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, wfm as well
<gary_poster> danilos, ok.  I'll mark this invalid and ramble on a bit in a comment about the situation
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, thanks, I've just reassigned it to yellow
<gary_poster> thanks danilos
<bac> gary_poster: regarding bug 770342 i can make some of the text changes mrevell requests, and they are improvements, but i think he's mainly annoyed at losing his subscription when muted.  shall we just note and WONTFIX that aspect?
<_mup_> Bug #770342: "Unmute" dialogue is headed "Subscribe to bug" <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/770342 >
<gary_poster> bac, agreed about your evaluation, and with your suggested resolution.
<bac> gary_poster: ok, updating the bug
 * gmb -> afk for a while
<gary_poster> thanks bac.  Please also either mention that we can make the internal change, but that it will require significant restructuring that will cause at least a couple of weeks of extra time; or ping me when you have made changes to the bug, and I'll add that comment.
<gary_poster> dr appt.   biab
<bac> i'll be gone for a bit too
 * danilos -> out, tty tomorrow
 * gary_poster back
<gary_poster> benji, I'm writing a bug report and am trying to remember a phrase that you like.  It's something like "a destructive convenience" but that's not it...the idea is that something looks nice to use, but when you actually use it, it makes the situation worse, not better.  The convenience leads you down a bad path.  Does this ring any bells enough for you to remind me of the phrase?
<benji> gary_poster: attractive nuisance
<gary_poster> benji, that's it!  thanks. :-)
<benji> np
<bac> gary_poster: are we chatting nowish?
<gary_poster> yes, bac.  you available now?
<bac> y
<gary_poster> k one more sec
<bac> no rush
<gary_poster> bac, could you read http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600387/ and then Skype me?
<gary_poster> that's a draft of a bug report
<gary_poster> Easier to read: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600387/plain/
<bac> benji: could you review this wee branch?
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-770342/+merge/59415
<benji> sure
<benji> bac: it looks fine.  I would have expected to see some changes to the call site(s) as well.
<bac> benji: yeah, me too.
<benji> heh
 * bac looks again
<bac> benji: i think my call site was eaten by my recent merge from devel
<benji> hmm
 * benji suspects gary is about to call him.
 * benji tries to remember where he put his headphones.
 * gary_poster realizes that it is later than he thought
<gary_poster> benji ping me when you have headphones
<gary_poster> or just call me
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600387/plain/
<gmb> gary_poster: When you've got a second I've got a slightly knotty problem that needs another pair of eyes.
<bac> benji: diff updated at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-770342/+merge/59415
<gary_poster> gmb, ack.  Is it re the comment you made recently to allenap?  I will be gone in 4 minutes, so sending me an email might be best.  I can look at it probably starting in 45 minutes
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay, that works. I'll email you.
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> cool, np
 * benji looks at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-770342/+merge/59415
<benji> bac: sorry if I'm wrong, but I would have expected there to be more than one calls of create_new_subscription_overlay; there are two on devel at the moment
<bac> benji: yes, but the other isn't changed as it uses the default value
<bac> or do you find that icky(TM)?
<benji> ah, gotcha
<benji> given that there are only two calls, I personally would have done it without the default, but I'm not bent out of shape about it
<bac> originally i thought there were more call sites so i went the default value route to minimize disruption.  now that there are only two it is a coin toss
<bac> benji: cool, i'll make the change
<benji> bac: you may also want to run lint, I think you have a long line
<bac> good catch
<bac> ok benji, updated
<benji> looking
<benji> bac: done
<gary_poster> gmb, if you are still around, I don't understand why transactions don't save us in the scenario you mentioned.  Isn't everything in a single transaction?
<gary_poster> and also if you are still around, why are you still around? :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Hmm. Yes, it is... so maybe it's to do with the way I'm testing things. However...
<gmb> (And I'll address your other point in a minute)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> ... I've gone back to thinking that maybe we *shouldn't* be doing security stuff in createBug().
<gmb> We don't, AFAIK, let people call createBug() directly from the API (which would be our biggest security hole)
<gmb> And we have checks and balances in place in the UI to prevent people who aren't allowed to set milestone, etc. from doing it (save the edge case I came up with).
<gmb> So maybe what we should do here is JFDI, pass the parameters to IBugTaskSet.createTask() (without going through transitionTo*()) and fix anything *if* it breaks.
<gary_poster> well, the edge case can't happen within transactions, if that helps anything
<gmb> But maybe - coming back to your other point - I'm not able to see the wood for the trees right now.
<gmb> I was trying to get this done before tomorrow, since I've got a four-day weekend, but maybe that's just not feasible.
<gary_poster> within a transaction, Alice either will or will not have the permission
<gary_poster> So you are out tomorrow and Monday, right?
<gmb> Yes.
<gary_poster> (and Danilo is out Monday and Tuesday)
<gary_poster> ok
<gmb> gary_poster: Actually, you're right. Transactions should save us the worry.
<gmb> ... but in tests, we don't use them unelss we do it explicitly.
<gmb> That explains my problem.
<gary_poster> gmb, it sounds like this is at the "it's fixed except for the fact I'm really tired" :-)
<gary_poster> stage
<gmb> Fair point.
<gary_poster> I'm happy to try and run with your branch tomorrow, if you think that would work
<gmb> that's exactly what I was hoping you'd say.
<gary_poster> Is there anything I need to know more in order to do that, do you think
<gary_poster> heh, ok :-)
<gmb> I think it needs one more test, but nothing big. I'll email you with details when I've committed and pushed what I've got.
<gary_poster> awesome, gmb.  Thanks.  Finish up and quit soon.  Thank you very much for working on this
<gmb> np
<gmb> gary_poster: Branch pushed (lp:~yellow/launchpad/filter-on-bug-creation-bug-720147), details emailed to you.
 * gmb -> Very, very AFK.
<gary_poster> awesome, thanks gmb
<gmb> Have a good weekend everyone.
<gary_poster> :-) bye, have a great weekend!
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-29
<gary_poster> hi y'all.  as a reminder, I'll be out on yet another baby/pregnancy thing in 52 min
<gary_poster> bac benji or danilos, could one of you add me back to https://qastaging.launchpad.net/~malone-alpha please?  I had to remove my own membership to QA something, and now I need to add it back to QA something.
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> ty
<benji> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> thperfect, thakns
<gary_poster> oops
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, kanban now, skype as soon as I get my act together, which hopefully will be rsn
 * danilos -> off
<gary_poster> bac, I've been flailing with some staging QA problems, but it looks like stub will need to be involved.  Have you made headway with bug 720147
<gary_poster> ?
<bac> gary_poster: i have not.  i've been working on the mute link for dupe subscriptions
<bac> and doing some reviewing
<gary_poster> bac, ok, I guess I'll run with that one then
<benji> gary_poster: are we asking for a deployment today?
<gary_poster> benji, sure, let's try it.
<gary_poster> benji, you willing to give it a whirl?
<benji> gary_poster: sure; as I understand it, we just have to ask, right?
<benji> although, now that I think about it, I think the SAs have their hair on fire right now
<gary_poster> benji, I think so.  I've never done it myself.  Lemme see if I can find any docs about it...  on fire?  oh, ok.  It's not a burning issue for us to deploy today.
<gary_poster> what are they on fire about?
<benji> I have cleared the way for almost all of our bug fixes to be deployed; only my "make send_bug_details_to_new_bug_subscribers respect Person.selfgenerated_bugnotifications" is behind an un-QAed revision.
<gary_poster> awesome.  if that's the case, a deploy would be really nice to have
<gary_poster> benji: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LaunchpadProductionStatus
 * benji reads.
<gary_poster> benji, the ever popular advice "5pm on friday is not a good time to deploy" does give me pause
<benji> yeah, that crossed my mind a couple of times
<benji> ok, between SA problems and the Friday doctrine, I say we wait
<gary_poster> benji, _1
<gary_poster> +1
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> ooh, the rare underscore 1 vote; don't see those that often
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> gary_poster: I'm about done with bug 771231, do you have any pre-review UI changes?  http://i.imgur.com/OB3D8.png is the common case, http://i.imgur.com/N3dJe.png is the most complex it can get.
<_mup_> Bug #771231: There is no confirmation of what I've done after I create a structural subscription <exploratory-testing> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/771231 >
<gary_poster> looking
 * benji wishes he had a Mello Yello.
<gary_poster> benji, looks good.  Can you click on the box to get rid of it?  or...does it ever go away without a page refresh?
<benji> gary_poster: it's just like the regular info boxes, it stays until you navigate away (or until you add another subscriptoin then it gets replaced)
<benji> it would be easy to make it click-to-clear
<benji> that'd probably be a nice change for all such info/error boxes
<gary_poster> yeah.  Agreed that it is a separate issue, but it would be really nice.
<gary_poster> So, either JFDI or file another bug (not for our story, and at low importance), is my suggestion :-)
<benji> I can do it after this branch.  Or I'm find with just adding that behavior here and filing a bug about the other.
<benji> I /think/ I can add the behavior generally without too much effort so I'll try that after finishing this up.
<gary_poster> cool benji
 * gary_poster has to go again. :-/ will be working later.  on the bright side, has test working
<bac> bye.  have a nice weekend.
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-23
<gary_poster> may be slightly late, sorry
<gary_poster> aiming for :12
<gary_poster> not yet :-( :15
<gary_poster> gmb now sorry
 * gmb -> lunch
<benji> bac: your card now has room
<bac> benji: thanks
<benji> my pleasure
<gary_poster> benji, I think I'm going to restart post update, even though not much changed, just for amusement, & then I'll be ready.  Are you reviewing or ready?
<benji> gary_poster: reviewing, about ready
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> brb
<benji> gary_poster: done reviewing, getting coffee and preparing
<gary_poster> cool benji, I'm in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<benji> gary_poster: I don't seeee youuu
<bac> benji, gary_poster: if PGBouncerFixture is made to not do anything in start() then the subsequent error is indeed a 503
<gary_poster> bac, huh
<benji> good
<gary_poster> ok, well, that means there's still a chance our hypothesis is on track, so that's good...maybe :-)
<bac> yes, perhaps
<gmb> Argh, I'm as think as two short planks, me.
<gmb> *thick.
<gmb> See, I can't even insult myself.
<bac> gary_poster: i've grabbed the python-pgbouncer project and am trying to build it.  bin/buildout complains about not being able to find packages that are clearly available, e.g.
<bac> Error: Couldn't find a distribution for 'z3c.recipe.scripts==1.0.1'.
<bac> what's the fix?
<gary_poster> bac, not enough info, but at a guess, project's buildbot.cfg is constraining you somehow.  Maybe try linking lp's download-cache to the local dir?
<gary_poster> bac, if not I'll get a branch and look
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i'd just created a local download-cache
<gary_poster> cool.
<bac> gary_poster: gah, install-from-cache in buildout.cfg
<gary_poster> bac, so clear what to do now?
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: I was taking a look at serge's lxc tests (here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+junk/lxc-test/view/head:/lxctest.py)
<frankban> gary_poster: basically it creates, starts and then destroys a container during a test run
<gary_poster> frankban, should I look at them in preparation for our discussion?  I'll assume no until it seems otherwise
<gary_poster> :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: no :-)
<gary_poster> :-) k thanks
 * gary_poster listens
<frankban> gary_poster: I am wondering if I can go on the same path, maybe creating a zope test layer that creates and starts an lxc in setUp and destroys it in tearDown: this way you can also be able to run normal (fast) tests excluding that layer... (if I understand correctly zope layers)...
<gary_poster> frankban, lifeless will tell you to use testresources.  jml might tell you that testresources are designed much better but used and hardened much less.  Promoting zope layers anywhere in Canonical will probably get you unhappy people; promoting testresources (https://launchpad.net/testresources) will at least get robert and maybe jml on your side
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, taking a look at testresources now, I considered zope layers just because zope.testrunner is already used in the project
<gary_poster> frankban, zope.testrunner already used by lxc?
<frankban> gary_poster: no, by lpsetup
<gary_poster> frankban, OIC
<gary_poster> frankban, +1 to switch to nose fwiw
<gary_poster> but frankban that's on the basis of statstics not personal experience :-P
<frankban> gary_poster: yes I see that nose is very trendy lately ;-)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> zopr.* is the opposite of trendy :-)
<gary_poster> zope.*
<bac> frankban: in setuplxc we have "repository = LP_REPOSITORIES[1] if valid_ssh_keys else LP_REPOSITORIES[0]" to chose between the http url for the lp branch and lp:launchpad.  why not just use http regardless?
<gary_poster> bac, because it was going to be a developer tool
<bac> i don't grok
<gary_poster> now lpsetup will need to be both
<gary_poster> bac, having a writable branch can be convenient for a developer
<gary_poster> buildbot does not care
<bac> gary_poster: you mean a pushable branch?
<gary_poster> benji, I updated https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1msejam1-AliaJ55lVEYayfWlmHTetjGheF3Tzjm9evA/edit with a story for how to get the build working, and an alternate easier but worse long-term story at the end
<gary_poster> bac y
 * gary_poster lunches
 * benji wonders if gary_poster is eating lunch now.
<gary_poster> benji, no :-)
<benji> gary_poster: as-in "just finished" or "not even started"?
<gary_poster> benji, as in finished a bit ago.  :-) ready to hang out if you are
<benji> gary_poster: sure, after I finish a review
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: golden horde?
<gary_poster> benji, y, I await you there
<bac> hi gary_poster, i've got a buildbot launched and happy.  i'd like for it to test my branch not devel.  i thought i could just change the URL in master.cfg for schedulers to point to my branch on LP but that didn't work.  ideas?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah that's the right idea.  You have to change it twice in master.cfg IIRC (I might not RC); moreover, you do need to stop and start the master for the changes to take effect.
<bac> oh, well i did stop it
<gary_poster> (they have a reconfigure command but it was buggy when we tried it, at least for the version of buildbot we run)
<gary_poster> ah ha, but did you start it?! ;-)
<bac> gary_poster: so you think i must change CHANGESOURCES and SCHEDULERS
<bac> and then stop/start master and stop/start slave?
<gary_poster> bac, all of that except the slave part
<gary_poster> benji, exact same failure :-( https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102920431/buildlog.txt.gz
 * gary_poster takes a break for a sec
<benji> hmmmm
<bac> benji: my buildbot test is showing the 'bzr locale' errors again.  your fix from earlier this month should've put those to bed, no?  http://ec2-23-22-21-234.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/4/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<benji> bac: I think it was frankban's fix actually, but I think they only applied to one or two commands.  I'm not sure which ones.
<bac> benji: i was referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-972456/+merge/100645
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> The byword for the parallel test runs is "stability."  That, and "reliability."  "Predictability" comes to mind as well.
<gary_poster> benji, subunit failed again, yes?
 * benji looks.
<gary_poster> I think I'd like a build expert to help. :-/
<benji> yes
<gary_poster> benji, yes, it failed; yes, a build expert would be nice; or both? :-)
<benji> both (retroactively)
<benji> another thought, where does python3-testtools come from?  do we have it?
<benji> in fact, are we sure which of the long list of dependencies wasn't met?
<benji> gary_poster: are recruiting someone or shall I?  (and look above for non-gary_poster-containing remarks)
<gary_poster> benji, I'll try recruiting
<gary_poster> no idea for rest
<gary_poster> benji, unless you will recruit in after-hours?
<benji> I can't make heads or tails of it
<benji> gary_poster: I didn't get that last bit about after-hours
<gary_poster> benji, you were able to talk to wgrant after your EoD--on your weekend I think?  My intent would be to try and recruit someone within our normal working hours--maybe wgrant in our morning, or...something
<benji> ah! gotcha! :)
<benji> if we don't have anyone by the start of our morning tomorrow, I'll hit up wgrant and see what he says
<benji> hmm, we /could/ try to build it locally so we can debug in a more hands-on way
<gary_poster> maybe so
<gary_poster> in a container or vm
<benji> actually we can build it from the recipe, I'm trying now (on my shared term if you're feeling voyeuristic)
<benji> gary_poster: it worked locally, so that suggests to me that it is a PPA issue; let me try adding the yellow PPA to my machine and trying again
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> gary_poster: no dice, it failed, but in a way that suggests to me that it should succeed in the PPA (at least my other build succeded in PPA when it failed locally like this one did)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji, https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/subunit-daily ...have we gotten as far as "Successful build" before?
 * benji looks
<benji> gary_poster: I don't think so.
<gary_poster> I added the testing-cabal's ppa as a dependency of the yellow ppa, benji
<benji> ah!
<gary_poster> that was an idea jelmer had had awhile ago, but other things we did were supposed to make that unnecessary
<benji> I wonder if it was python3-testtools that did it
<gary_poster> :-/ maybe
<benji> gary_poster: I'll see you tomorrow, it's off to the farrier for some new van shoes.
<gary_poster> :-) ok bye benji
<gary_poster> benji built
<gary_poster> night
<benji> gary_poster: cool!  (no van farrier for me tonight, my old blue car has a dead battery in retaliation for not being driven in two weeks)
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-24
<gary_poster> ugh
 * gmb -> Lunch after a thoroughly frustrating morning.
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 1 or 2 (asap essentially)
<bac> joining
<gmb> Joining...
<benji> gary_poster: sorry about missing the last bit of the call; mechanics are such attention seekers
<gmb> gary_poster, Oh, after all that: bug 924378
<_mup_> Bug #924378: buildbot spurious failure UncleanReactorError for TestPullerMasterIntegration <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/924378 >
<gary_poster> benji, np :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, oh! interesting, that's the exact same test?
<gmb> Yes
<gmb> By Deryck, funnily enough.
<gmb> I'll add a comment.
 * gmb forces a build
<gary_poster> it must be a different sort of race condition
<gary_poster> well, I guess what we had before was not a race condition
<gary_poster> it was a repeatable problem that only came to light when tests were run out of order, or when you explicitly checked for a problem after each test
<gary_poster> *this* may be more classically intermittent
 * gary_poster stops muttering to himself
<gary_poster> benji, will be ready for more @ 9 or so
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<benji> I'm filling my cup and I'll be ready.
<gary_poster> benji, sorry.  I'm in gokdenhorde
<gary_poster> goldenhorde even
<gary_poster> benji, also I've started an ec2, feeling optimistic :-)
<bac> gary_poster: my run is still up if you're interested in looking around: http://ec2-23-22-21-234.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/
<bac> i'll tear it down soon
<gary_poster> bac, can't get to it.  If you put up the records, I'm ok with you tearing it down
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i pasted the wrong URL -- it should've been http://ec2-23-20-38-16.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall
<bac> what's interesting is it is reporting the last run had no errors
<benji> yay!
<gary_poster> bac, it's a banner day!  that's awesome!
<bac> have we seen a green run before?
<gary_poster> I saw that just as you were saying it
<gary_poster> no!
<bac> quick, screenshot time!
<gary_poster> let's ship it!  we're done!  we're outta here!
<gary_poster> some of those look like new failures to me bac, yeah?
<gary_poster> lib/lp/code/vocabularies/tests/branch.txt
<gary_poster> lp.services.config.tests.test_config.TestLaunchpadConfig.test_iter
<gary_poster> lib/lp/bugs/tests/bugzilla-xmlrpc-transport.txt
<gary_poster> bugzilla * 2 ...
<gary_poster> lp.code.xmlrpc.tests.test_codehosting.CodehostingTest.test_recordSuccess(db)
<gary_poster> those all look new to me bac.  if you find them in LP please make sure we have cards for them and we have the "paralleltest" tag on the bug
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> bac, I'm "happy" (i.e., I find it annoying but I think it is my responsibility :-) ) to file those
<gary_poster> s/i.e./that is/
<bac> gary_poster: i'll file them.
<gary_poster> thank you bac
<gary_poster> bac, we'll want subunit streams of those too, I'm afraid.  I used ubuntu one just cause we have so much free space there
<gary_poster> bac, I'm also happy to do half if that helps
<bac> gary_poster: how do you share with U1?  i created the file and then selected 'publish' but i see no way to get the URL
<gary_poster> bac, in web interface?
<gary_poster> it is shown beneath the file when I do it
<bac> no, in desktop
 * bac looks at web
<bac> how novel
<gmb> gary_poster, So, random fun... if you rename that test (which is called test()) to test_anything_that_isnt_called_test(), the spurious zope:layer appears to vanish.
<gary_poster> gmb, ugh
<gmb> (Only just noticed this, since I was too busy trying to track down where the zope:layer actually came from and I got frustrated.
<gmb> gary_poster, So, I can fix the bug, but not the root cause, right now.
<gary_poster> right...
<gmb> Which seems a bit like `bzr ci -m "Handwave"`
<gary_poster> gmb, I don't like it because it leaves a landmine for the future.
<gmb> gary_poster, I feel the same, if I'm honest.
<gary_poster> gmb, +1 on dragging someone along to watch. :-) Hopefully that observation can give you an idea of what to do.  Also...
<gmb> So, I'd like to grab someone to pair with. My morning's been very interrupt-y, so I suspect that something obvious will leap out when two of us look together.
<gmb> Ha.
<gary_poster> do you have the yellow ppa installed?
<gmb> Lemme check.
<gary_poster> I'd suggest installing it and getting the newest versions of these things that we are using
<gmb> Oh, ahh.
<gmb> On the lucid container, no.
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay, will do, then I'll start pinging people.
<gary_poster> because it is sounding more and more like a potential problem in the bits and bobs that we have there
<gary_poster> gmb, mm :-( some of that stuff is not built for lucid
<gary_poster> I *think* because it didn't build
<gmb> Oh. Bottom.
<gary_poster> I mean, had errors
<gary_poster> um
<gary_poster> gmb, try installing the testing-cabal's ppa on lucid
<gary_poster> they should be pretty close
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> gmb, although, sorry...
<gary_poster> does the zope.testing package have any subunit imports?
<gary_poster> I think it does
<gary_poster> if it does
<gmb> Yes, I think so.
<gary_poster> then that's what you need
<gary_poster> if it doesn't
<gary_poster> then that whole PPA question is probably irrelevant
<gary_poster> (and it *may* be anyway now since you can dupe already)
<gmb> Um.
<gary_poster> sorry for just being confusing gmb
<gmb> I'll check :)
<gmb> gary_poster, That's okay; it's about par for my day today.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, are you available anytime soon for pairing with gmb?
<frankban> gary_poster: I am doing slack, so, sure!
<gmb> frankban, Okay, cool. Let me see where I get to with this testing-cabal PPA and then I'll ping you when I'm ready.
<gmb> May need to fill up on tea...
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) it would be nice if you were able to get to a stopping place that didn't waste, but yeah, if that takes more than a few minutes you can just "pause" it
<frankban> gmb: me too, no problem
<gmb> gtsnkbsn, I'm trsfy.
<gmb> Um.
<gmb> frankban, I'm off by one. And ready.
<gmb> I've shared a terminal per https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/RemoteTerminalBroadcasting
<gmb> (OTHER=graham)
<gmb> Starting a hangout now.
<gmb> frankban, I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/funwithsubunittags when you're ready
<bac> gary_poster: how do you want me to triage these new bug reports?  high?
<gmb> gary_poster: frankban and I are in a bit of a zope.testing/subunit maze. Do you have any knowledge of how tagging should work in zope.testing/subunit? If so, can you join our hangout?
<bac> gary_poster: https://dev.launchpad.net/ParallelTests/ResultsLog updated, bugs filed, cards created
<frankban> gmb: crash?
<gary_poster> bac, high, paralleltest
<gary_poster> tag
<gary_poster> sorry was lunching
<gary_poster> gmb, yes I do.  frankban would you like me to join still?
<gmb> gary_poster, Hurrah, timing!
<gmb> Yes, let's hang out...
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: sure
<gmb> gary_poster, frankban, goldenhorde
<gmb> ?
<gary_poster> gmb, oh ok was going to funwithsubunittags.  Now going to goldenhorde
<gmb> Ok.
<gary_poster> To Whom It May Concern:
<gary_poster> Fresh LP checkouts are borked
<gary_poster> Because convoy deb packinging is borked
<gary_poster> (Python bits are not installed)
<gary_poster> and we need it for doing a make
<gary_poster> so...
<gary_poster> either we test a branch that has the change added to its buildout steps
<gary_poster> or we wait for the packaging fix
<benji> exciting
<benji> I'm still trying to figure out how to properly format test failures, but that has devolved into figuring out why the testr tests don't pass using packages from our PPA
<bac> benji: are you ocr?
<bac> or was that yesterday?
<benji> bac: yesterday, but if you have an MP I won't mind looking at it
<bac> benji: cool, thx: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-974617-2/+merge/103339
<gary_poster> benji, I see you there. :-)  when will you be ready to reconvene?
<benji> gary_poster: after I'm done with this review, it'll just be a couple of minutes
<benji> bac: looks good, I did spot one docstring bug
<bac> benji: cool, thanks for the good eyes
<benji> gary_poster: the horde awaits
<benji> my pleasure
<bac> gary_poster: this appears to fix the /etc/mailname problem in the robert-approved way: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944504/
<bac> make mp for it now
<bac> gary_poster: when you have a chance could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-981114-2/+merge/103342
<gary_poster> bac, approved with only mildly interesting and not strongly held comment
<gary_poster> oops
<benji> gary_poster: hold on, firefox decided to crash
 * gary_poster holds on to his treadmill desk
 * bac afk.  bbiab
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-25
<frankban> gmb: morning, ready to pair when you are
<gmb> Hi frankban. I'll be ready in about 20 minutes time; just need to send off some emails first.
<frankban> gmb: cool
<gmb> frankban, Okay, I'm ready. I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/subunittags (without video, but I'm sure you'll survive :))
<frankban> gmb: joining
<bac> 2-factor authentication is pissing me off
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, apologies.  Was trying to get the convoy packaging issue resolved, and now I'm blocked on a family issue.  Hopefully I'll be ready in 3
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 1 or asap
<gmb> Rats. Should probably have stayed in the hangout...
<gmb> face
<gary_poster> gmb, you come up with such amusing hangout names, so I nominate you to come up with our zope:layer hangout
<benji> bac: you should get some tea and then we'll hang out
<bac> benji: :)
<bac> you know i was just about to type that
<gary_poster> no pressure on the being amusing bit :-P
<benji> my mind reading must be working well today
<gmb> gary_poster, frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/layeruponlayerofconfusion
<gary_poster> very nice, though I am all alone there
<benji> bac: when the tea is brewed, the horde awaits
<bac> benji: yes, i had to make a new pot.  i'm ready now.
<bac> benji: normal bat channel?
<benji> bac: yep
<gary_poster> benji I meant to tell you on call: get MyUnity from software center and you can have a nice way to control size of workspaces, along with other stuff
<benji> gary_poster: oh yeah! I forgot about that. I actually have it installed but forgot that it existed.
<gary_poster> heh cool
<gary_poster> bac & benji, hey I'm sorry to interrupt but could you join us in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/layeruponlayerofconfusion ?  We have a solution, but the only explanations as to why it works don't make sense, so we'd like to see if either of you have insight.  We can constraint to 10 minutes: over at 10:55
<gary_poster> constrain
<benji> bac: I think I'm here but I don't see you.
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, fwiw I wrote some annoying instructions on how to get the list of workers from the subunit links on the ResultsLog page.  The instructions are at the bottom of the page (https://dev.launchpad.net/ParallelTests/ResultsLog).  Improvements & questions welcome.
<bac> gary_poster: benji will save us from all that soon i hope
<gary_poster> bac, via the buildbot changes?  Yes, though we may still need/want to be able to analyze the old subunit outputs
<frankban> gary_poster: since you already have some context, you may be interested in the lp-lxc-ip MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/lp-lxc-ip/+merge/103502
<gary_poster> cool frankban
<gary_poster> will look
<frankban> thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> frankban, that branch is awesome!  you have to talk me through some of it so I'm sure I understand what is going on. :-P https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordereview ?
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gmb> frankban, Is lpsetup now considered a useable replacement for rocketfuel-get, or should I consider to tell people to use rf-g for now?
<gmb> gary_poster, Do you know the answer to that ^^?
<frankban> gmb: lpsetup is not ready to replace rocketfuel
<gmb> frankban, Okay, cool. Thanks.
<gary_poster> frankban, I am running sudo nosetests.  (at least) one test takes a really long time, right?  I should not assume that it is hanging?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, it creates an lxc, and the first time it could take some minutes
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> frankban, fwiw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/945997/
<gary_poster> trying again
<frankban> gary_poster: hum, do you have the lxcbr0 interface up?
<gary_poster> yes frankban
<gary_poster> and failure repeated
<frankban> gary_poster: could you please print the ip before the failing lines and the run nosetests -vs?
<gary_poster> sure
<gary_poster> frankban, it passed now :-/
<gary_poster> 10.0.3.6 fwiw
<gary_poster> ah interesting frankban
<gary_poster> frankban, I ran it again without -vs for the heck of it
<gary_poster> I got one failure (test_get_ip_
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> and the ip was 10.0.3.182
<frankban> gary_poster: this is another test run, right?
<gary_poster> I did it again and it passed
<gary_poster> then I did it again and test_restart failed
<gary_poster> with ip 10.0.3.28
<gary_poster> yes frankban,separate test runs
<frankban> gary_poster: the ip is retrieved correctly, maybe this is a race condition, could you please try to add time.sleep(1) before the failing lines?
<frankban> gary_poster: maybe the dns needs a second to register that ip, and maybe I should just test that the ip is actually an ip, rather then using socket.gethostbyaddr
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> frankban, with time.sleep(1) I got both failures :-P
<gary_poster> 10.0.3.38 in both cases
<gary_poster> I'll increase sleep for the heck of it
<gary_poster> 1 full pass with 5 seconds
<gary_poster> another one...
<gary_poster> frankban, I entered my review on the MP.  It has a new thing or two, so take a glance if you would.
<gary_poster> another full pass...
<gary_poster> another one...
<gary_poster> another...
<frankban> thanks for the review gary_poster. so, it seems a race condition
<gary_poster> frankban, time.sleep(5) seems to do it, yeah.
<benji> gary_poster: our buildbot run was bit by the _buffered_calls AttributeError
<gary_poster> (another one)
<gary_poster> benji, really!  super annoying
<frankban> gary_poster: in that case I have two choices:
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, we're going to have to fix that before we can continue
<gary_poster> ok benji.  good luck.  lemme know if you'd like another pair of eyes.  I cc'd you on the email to jml about it, yeah?
<gary_poster> no reply
<frankban> 1. generalize the retry decorator and use it with socket.gethostbyaddr
<benji> yep
<frankban> 2. just test the the returned value is a valid ip
<gary_poster> 3. (potentially painful) figure out why there is a race condition and what you can wait for instead
<gary_poster> I kind of prefer 1 to 2 frankban, but will defer
<frankban> gary_poster: i prefer 1 too, for 3, I have to reproduce the race condition (never seen before) in my machine
<gary_poster> frankban, sure.  go for #1
<bac> hi benji
<benji> bac: take a look at this http://ec2-23-20-226-202.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/0/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
 * bac looks
<bac> benji: you've encountered this problem before?
<benji> yep, we reported to jml but he hasn't had time to look at it; I guess it's our turn now
<benji> I'm filing a real bug for it now.
<frankban> gary_poster: I'be just pushed a revision that uses retry for those tests
<gary_poster> frankban, passed fully three times in a row.  +1
<bac> benji: i'm doing a review...ping me when ready
<benji> bac: ok
<benji> bac: https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde when you're ready
<bac> benji: ok, give me a bit
<bac> benji: joining
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, what is the bug number of the buffer attribute problem you filed for testrepository?  (I'm assuming you are working on it, and will update the board as such)
<gary_poster> bug 988481
<_mup_> Bug #988481: Testr tests generate an AttributeError when run with latest testtools <Testrepository:In Progress by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/988481 >
<benji> gary_poster: yep, that's it
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> it's melting our brains at the moment, but when life gives you melted brains, you make brain soup
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji and bac are listed as Ubuntu contributors for 12.04!
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> So I hear from sinzui
<bac> for why?
<benji> lxc?
<gary_poster> lxc maybe?
<bac> juju?
<gary_poster> maybe
<benji> gary_poster: I'm listening to the song listed under "Latest Single" on the lower right of  http://perhapscontraption.co.uk/ and it made me think of a group that you like that I can't remember the name of :)
<gary_poster> :-) on call, will check after
<bac> benji: type 'yes'
<benji> heh
<benji> thanks bac
<bac> np
<bac> i felt so helpless
<benji> lol
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-26
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 1 or 2, depending on how soon people get there
<gary_poster> bac please land your cards in qa landing
<frankban> gmb: when you can, please let's talk about the scriptactivity_pkey bug
<gmb> frankban, Okay, give me 10 minutes or so and I'll be free.
<frankban> gmb: cool thanks
<bac> gmb: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/constraints.html
<bac> instance-id is not listed
<bac> er, image-id
<bac> it's not listed too
<gary_poster> bac, gmb, that irc conversation I found was of someone asking for the feature, sorry.  It describes why we don't have it yet, and that there's some interest in getting it in the future. :-/
<gary_poster> Of course, that's from March 12
<gary_poster> But...not a good sign
<gmb> Bottom.
<gary_poster> gmb, default-image-id: in environments just breaks now?
<gmb> gary_poster, It's just ignored.
<gmb> gary_poster, per the doc bac pointed out
<gary_poster> oic
<gmb> gary_poster, Well, actually, not that version of the doc. There's one in the juju tree, though, that says...
<gary_poster> I also see on that doc on the web, "All commands valid before the client upgrade should continue to work as before, as will the EC2 default-image-id and default-instance-type environment settings."
<gmb> Also removed "default-instance-type" and "default-ami" from ec    2 environment config, and set bootstrap to provision a machine from juju defaults. Note: appears to actually work as expected.)
<gmb> Ah, hang on.
<gmb> Maybe default-image-id is not what I'm using...
<gmb> Hah. Putting default-image-id in environments.yaml makes juju yell at me.
<bac> yeah, it started yelling a few weeks ago
<gary_poster> yell and then do something, or just yell?
<gmb> Just yell.
 * gary_poster thinks talking on #juju sooner rather than later would be wise
<gmb> Agreed.
<gmb> I'll talk to frankban first though.
<gmb> frankban, Shall we hang out?
<frankban> gmb, ok
<gmb> frankban, I'm in goldenhorde
<gary_poster> oh right, we have calls with me today too
 * gary_poster is slow on the weekday uptake this week.
<gary_poster> bac, you declined our 3:30-4:30 Thursday meeting from now till kingdom come, I think.  Was that your intent?
 * gmb -> lunch
<benji> gary_poster: lp:~yellow/subunit/real-time and lp:~yellow/subunit/test-count are ready
<gary_poster> benji cool on it
 * benji start the slack-time task of "get coffee"
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> benji: join me in goldenhorde after being caffeinated
<benji> bac: will do
<gary_poster> bac, did you mean to decline our Thursday 3:30 calls?
<bac> nope
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> via gcal?
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> no, it's been on my calendar
<bac> did something just change?
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> you declined it about an hour ago
<gary_poster> benji, for ~yellow/subunit/real-time, does testrepository then need a change to not look into _buffered_calls?
<gary_poster> frankban, hi
<gary_poster> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone ?
<frankban> gary_poster: joining
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: correct; we changed ~/yellow/testrepository/latest so that instead of it's subclass of FilteredTestResult that had these two properties, it just uses subunit.FilteredTestResult
<gary_poster> frankban, #ubuntu-server
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  I'll assume I should make a branch/MP for that too unless you stop me.
<benji> gary_poster: +1 it should just be the last revision (or two) from ~yellow/testrepository/latest
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, bac, I have MPs for the real-time subunit branch and the associated testrepository branch.  Please doublecheck what I wrote.  https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/subunit/real-time/+merge/103701 & https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/testrepository/bug988481/+merge/103704 .
<gary_poster> benji, is the other branch really associated with bug 988481, or is it a separate issue?
 * bac looks
<_mup_> Bug #988481: Testr tests generate an AttributeError when run with latest testtools <Testrepository:In Progress by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/988481 >
<benji> gary_poster: cool, will do
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: if "other branch" the last revision(s) ~yellow/testrepository/latest, then yes; if fixes that error by depending on the two branches you just made
<gary_poster> benji, no sorry, I meant ~yellow/subunit/test-count
<gary_poster> is that for a separate issue?
<gary_poster> it looks like it
<gary_poster> if so, I think the MP should describe the problem, and I don't know what it is
<gary_poster> other than the fact that it fixes testrepository somehow
<benji> it /might/ be possible to seperate the two
<gary_poster> if you don't include this change, you still get that AttributeError on _buffered_calls?
<benji> right, it moves the testr behavior into subunit, but as you say it might be possible to just move the time (_buffered_calls) fix into subunit and keep the testr FilteredTestResult class with just the test count code and removing the time bits
 * gary_poster should figure out how to set up a venv of the various dependencies
<gary_poster> oh!
<benji> I think it should be possible to keep the time bits and still avoid the AttributeError
<gary_poster> so, this test-count branch *plus* the real-time branch together make it possible to dump the testrepository version of TestResultFilter.  If you only want to do one or the other, you'll have to add testrepository's TestResultFilter subclass back and do surgery of one nature or the other.  The branches you are submitting seem like the cleanest approach, which is why you prefer it.
<gary_poster> benji, is that on the right track? ^^
<gary_poster> they say they don't want lock step releases
<benji> gary_poster: exactly
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> thanks, will clarify testrepository MP
 * benji contemplates how to make this non-lockstep
<gary_poster> gmb, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<gary_poster> ?
 * benji realizes that the breakage was lockstep
<gmb> gary_poster, Yep.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay, I'm free now :)
<gary_poster> ok gmb, rejoining :-)
<benji> gary_poster: those MPs look good to me
<bac> benji: is the diff in the MP for subunit correct?  i thought more changes were made to subunit.
<benji> bac: I think it's correct, he's doing two MPs, one for the time fowarding bits and one for the test count bit
<bac> ok.  2 for subunit and 1 for testrepository then?
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems that serge didn't know about the missing sanity check in get_init_pid, see discussion in #ubuntu-server
<gary_poster> frankban, serge is awesome :-)
<gary_poster> benji, thanks for review of MPs.  One more simple one: https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/subunit/test-count/+merge/103717
<benji> k, looking
<benji> gary_poster: it looks good, but the "We could instead continue to subclass in testrepository" might be better phrased as "We don't know how to continue to subclass in testrepository"
<gary_poster> benji, oh?  ok, don't understand why exactly but will go on faith.  will adjust.
<gary_poster> frankban approved https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-987442-testSimpleScriptRun/+merge/103706
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks
<benji> I can explain in a hangout in a few minutes if you want.
<gary_poster> cool benji sounds good thanks
<gary_poster> not that important but would be nice to know
<benji> ok, gary_poster, want to chat?
<gary_poster> frankban, am I correct in assuming that the proposed lxc-ip --search-interface option would ignore -s?
<gary_poster> benji yes thanks!  one more IRC message to write...
<frankban> gary_poster: I was thinking about that...
<frankban> gary_poster: it would ignore -i too...
<gary_poster> bac, #juju comment was actually about canonical-tech list
<bac> gary_poster: found it
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: the horde awaits
<benji> bac: building: http://ec2-23-22-36-49.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/0
<gary_poster> benji, I don't know if you saw, but somewhat as predicted, real-time was fine and has been merged, but jml has comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/subunit/test-count/+merge/103717 .  I'll be interested to see how you think you would like to reply
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, I'm thinking about it now.  Right now I'm leaning toward your idea of how to keep the behavior isolated to testr
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  Re http://ec2-23-22-36-49.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/waterfall , I expected to see more output--more logs, yes?
<benji> I will probably begin working on a branch momentarily.
<gary_poster> and status changes
<gary_poster> is this a pre-run?
<gary_poster> branch: cool
<benji> gary_poster: hmm, yeah I would have too
<gary_poster> the only change I see is that the output is now fully subunit
<benji> grr, firefox has frozen up on me
<gary_poster> :-/
<gary_poster> it looks like your changes are not actually hooked up or something
<benji> the subunit output suggests that at least the master.cfg changes are being used; let me log into the ec2 machines and poke around
<gary_poster> Did everybody else already realize that --load-list apparently discards the requested ordering?
<gary_poster> So, we get the exact order of tests run now with our recent work
<gary_poster> but --load-list ignores that ordering
<gary_poster> kinda sucks
<bac> gary_poster: that's not good
<gary_poster> yeah :-/
<gary_poster> so, that calls into doubt all of my recent "not an isolation error" evaluations for cards on our board
<bac> gary_poster: van hoof submitted his lp2kanban patch yesterday which i reviewed and merged a little while ago.  nice addition of 'addCard' to a lane object.  go community.
<gary_poster> yay bac.  I wonder if we should make a package for the generic bits (which are in one file IIRC)
<bac> actually a couple of file
<bac> gary_poster: seems premature until there is more uptake, i think
<bac> or maybe that's backwards thinking
<gary_poster> dunno
<gary_poster> it is advertised by lp2kanban
<gary_poster> I mean
<gary_poster> advertised by the kanban people
<bac> oh really?  did i know that?
<bac> gary_poster: might be a fun test for pkgme
<gary_poster> bac, http://blog.leankitkanban.com/2011/12/leankit-kanban-api-wrappers/ and http://support.leankitkanban.com/entries/20807108-leankit-api-wrappers-and-examples
<bac> nice
<gary_poster> bac, this was from benji's most recent run.  Didn't we have some sort of answer for this?
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/947847/
 * gary_poster has forgotten
<bac> i ran into that problem earlier in the week and it mysteriously went away
<gary_poster> :-/
<bac> benji landed a branch a few weeks ago to address it
<bac> the bzrplugin throws away all of these messages until the correct sentinel is seen
<benji> that branch addressed somethign similar, I don't recall that particular error though
<bac> so, i remain confused as to why this is cropping up now
<gary_poster> :-/
<bac> benji: that specific error message  was in the bug your branch fixed i recall
<gary_poster> sounds like a bug to file...though I may wait till we have a pretty output.  I could make one from the subunit output...we'll see how excited I get.
 * gary_poster decides that it is a great time for a water break.
<bac> bug 972456
<benji> bac: right, but I seem to remember the test failures were of a different flavor; they were all concerned with starting the bzr server; I don't think that fix will help this test
<_mup_> Bug #972456: Tests can fail when bzr emits an unexpected "unsupported locale setting" warning <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/972456 >
<bac> benji: o
 * bac is glad the shop owner downstairs is playing something good today -- arcade fire, atm
<bac> so benji, those logs don't show up automagically?  (i'm watching you edit)
<benji> bac: at this point I'm just trying to get any log to show up (other than stdio)
<benji> I can't for the life of me figure out why our logs aren't being displayed.
<benji> gary_poster: one-on-one?
<gary_poster> jawohl
<gary_poster> benji, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<gary_poster> hm...
<gary_poster> my image is not moving in the hangout...oh there it goes
<bac> benji: so did it barf?
<benji> bac: it's almost there: http://ec2-23-22-36-49.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/5
<gary_poster> bac, more water, shoudld be ready in 2
<bac> gary_poster, ok
<bac> hangout url?
<gary_poster> bac, sorry was 4 https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<bac> benji, pair in horde?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> wow, sometimes you can communicate with making no sense
<bac> gary_poster, benji : when i run update-manager i still get the warning about packages being held back / partial upgrade.  i thought that would clear up when the release was out (wishful thinking).  y'all know anything about how to resolve it?
<benji> nope
<gary_poster> bac, well, I don't have that problem now, but when I did, I danced around between update manager, apt-get and aptitude.
<gary_poster> The three of them have different algorithms to determine how to clear things up
<bac> gary_poster, apt-get shows the same set as being held back
<gary_poster> at one point aptitude was the only one that could tell me what to do
<bac> i'll try aptitude
<gary_poster> and I had to examine the options
<bac> oh, ok
<bac> i think that 'partial upgrade' button is demonic.
<gary_poster> it turned out that one of the options was to remove a set of packages that had become obsolete and replaced with another
<gary_poster> that was the right option
<gary_poster> that was really the worst I've had
<gary_poster> everything else has been fine
<bac> nice
<bac> so is your install clean now?
<gary_poster> aptitude is generally my go-to manager for this stuff, because of the ability to examine solutions, but even it sometimes is bettered by one of the other two.  I think it is bac; I'll check.  It was yesterday morning, I think.
<gary_poster> That was the last time I tried an update.
<gary_poster> trying now
<gary_poster> bac, I have 16 updates right now with a resolution problem; trying.
<gary_poster> bac, aptitude seemed fine with it when I ran sudo aptitude; downloading updates now
<bac> great.  i'm in the middle of 'apt-get install aptitude' so i'll know soon
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> bac, do you have a moment to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug988541/+merge/103778 and see if you think I'm right that ordering doesn't matter?  I figure two people saying "huh, I, uh, guess so" is probably better than one.
<gary_poster> if not no biggie
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> gary_poster, i think you could have used assertContentEqual
<gary_poster> bac, oh, nice, ok
<bac> iirc it is an ordering agnostic list compararator
<gary_poster> I'm trying to verify
<gary_poster>     def assertContentEqual(self, iter1, iter2):
<gary_poster>         """Assert that 'iter1' has the same content as 'iter2'."""
<gary_poster>         self.assertThat(iter1, MatchesSetwise(*(map(Equals, iter2))))
<gary_poster> Sounds like it, I think.  Will switch.
<bac> gary_poster, comparing sets is heckuva lot more understandable!
<bac> bye
<gary_poster> bac, I thought so too :-) but this is better
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> thank you
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-27
<bac> benji: would clint's idea of snapshots really help us?  it seems like he meant they could be re-used in the context of a given bootstrap/destroy-environment cycle, not across them.  we'd need long-lived snapshots and a way to load them at the next deploy
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 1 or 2
<gary_poster> joining now
<gary_poster> the context was long-lived
<gmb> gary_poster, I'm trying to join, but it's just spinning atm.
<gary_poster> ack
<benji> gary_poster: did you want to talk about... something that I don't remember right now
<gary_poster> benji, I do, and sure :-)
 * frankban -> lunch
<bac> gary_poster: btw, synaptic cleared up my upgrade rash yesterday
<gary_poster> heh, cool
<frankban> gmb: nice hint the FakeLogger one, thank you!
<gmb> frankban: Happy to help :)
<bac> bye all.  have a nice weekend and/or trip to california
<gmb> *headdesk*
<gary_poster> gmb: headdesk on juju?
<gmb> Yes.
<gmb> I mean, I know they're trying to help... I just keep having to explain this from first principles :)
<gary_poster> yeah :-/
<gary_poster> I talked with hazmat.  will share at some future date :-)
<gmb> Also, niemeyer's "well, your experience isn't my experience" was unhelpful.
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> gmb, +1 on brainstorming with niemeyer?  it might be difficult, but it might also be productive, long and short term.
<gary_poster> It could only hurt for a very short time :-P
<gary_poster> and it would be you hurting, not me!
<gmb> gary_poster, Agreed :). I can survive a little pain.
<gary_poster> so I'm all in favor :-P
<gary_poster> cool, good luck
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems the buffer overflow has been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/988918
<_mup_> Bug #988918: buffer overflows possible in liblxc <verification-needed> <lxc (Ubuntu):In Progress by serge-hallyn> <lxc (Ubuntu Precise):Fix Committed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/988918 >
<gary_poster> great frankban.  yet to be released, but should be soon
<gmb> gary_poster, Nicely put over in #juju :)
<gary_poster> gmb, thanks, trying for my next reply. :-) the "no need to rehash" apparently fell on deaf ears ;-)
<gmb> gary_poster, You could always deploy "patches welcome" as needed... Tell him I'll be happy to help him get set up...
<gary_poster> gmb, lol
<gary_poster> gmb, that always seems much closer to "F*** you" than I'd like ;-) but maybe that's my isolated perspective
<benji> gary_poster: I thinkoed the dates for my week after next leave, canonical admin has me out all next week; I'm submitting a new one and you should reject the one that is 02/05/2012 - 07/05/2012; it will instead be the 9th to the 14th
<gary_poster> ack benji
<benji> submitted
<benji> the Buildbot subunit bits are starting up in EC2 now, if anyone wants to pre-review it, the diff is at https://pastebin.canonical.com/65162/
<frankban> gary_poster, benji: have a nice weekend!
<gary_poster> you too frankban!
 * gary_poster has adjusted kanban board
 * gary_poster goes to lunch
<gary_poster> benji, I was trying to figure out what to ask Sarah to change for your vacation and realized I'm still confused
<gary_poster> let's talk soon :-)
<benji> gary_poster: any time is good
<benji> I think you just need to reject the one and approve the other
<gary_poster> benji oh ok.  let's go to the horde really quickly
<gary_poster> once burned, twice shy ;-)
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde when you get a chance benji
<benji> gary_poster: having hangout problems just now, one sec
<gary_poster> cool
 * gary_poster restarts
<gary_poster> Gary had UTF8 for his default encoding in terminal, and there was much rejoicing
<benji> heh
<benji> gary_poster: take a look at this and you might have a bit more rejoicing to do: http://ec2-107-21-150-90.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/2
<gary_poster> benji, wow!
<gary_poster> heh, I was going to ask where the failures log was ;-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> Let's kick off another one--can't be too hard to get a failure ;-)
<gary_poster> yay benji!
<benji> that run had two small fixes to the (untestable) buildbot integration points that I have put on the branch, but we haven't had a real, honest to goodness run with only code pulled from bzr yet
<benji> gary_poster: therefore, I'm going to kill the master, rebuild it and then start another run
<gary_poster> nice email gmb
<benji> at that point I'll do an MP and look for the next thing to pick up
<gary_poster> ok cool sounds good benji
<gary_poster> An MP of what benji? ;-) unfortunately we are changing the real lpbuildbot branch :-)
<gary_poster> we could have a review of the pastebin you gave earlier
<gary_poster> might not be a bad idea
<gary_poster> but it is retrospective I think
<benji> gary_poster: nope, that's on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/add-worker-logging/
<gary_poster> oh, cool benji.
 * gary_poster goes off to record green test run
<gary_poster> benji, tests in testrepository pass if I only remove stopTest from it's implementation of TestResultFilter.  If I comment out _filtered, tests fail
<gary_poster> So _filtered is doing something, and apparently the right thing, at least as far as the tests are concerned
<gary_poster> benji, IOW, this seems like the only thing needed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950663/
<benji> gary_poster: right, _filtered was there in the begining, it was just one or two lines, we added the call to _get_concrete (or whatever it's called) and an increment to testsRun
<gary_poster> benji, no, that's a diff to testrepository.  Wanna hangout for speed?
<benji> gary_poster: I'd be surprised if that works, but... yes, hangout good
<benji> hmm, I haven't rebooted yet; I don't know if this'll work
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I can try out your terminal sharing if you like :-)
<gary_poster> or use old versionm
<gary_poster> or just share screen
<gary_poster> I can also wait for you to reboot while I go get some water and prepare
<gary_poster> benji ^^ what's your poison?
<benji> gary_poster:  how about I reboot and we go from there
<gary_poster> cool
<benji___> gary_poster: another clean run, I added it to the result log
<gary_poster> cool benji, great
 * benji snips his tail.
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> oh :-)
<benji> it ocurrs to me that if we want the worker logs to be in sorted order we can: when adding a worker log make sure that all "lower" worker logs have already been added and if not, add them (in order)
<gary_poster> benji, good idea
<gary_poster> benji, I was also thinking it might be nice to add the failure log initially
<gary_poster> that way it will be in a known place
<gary_poster> visually
<benji> +1
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: behold: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpbuildbot/add-worker-logging/+merge/103941
<gary_poster> benji, awesome, looking
 * benji goes afk to lay out shrubs, but will be back in a bit
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> benji, I need to leave @5:15 fwiw
<gary_poster> benji, approved, with two changes requested (comment, and making sure to close the logs).  If you disagree and/or just want to land it, just mention that in the MP and I'll make cards for the other work.
<gary_poster> Have a great and safe trip benji
 * gary_poster goes to get boys from piano
<benji> gary_poster: all excellent points/suggestions; I will have very little time between now and Monday night so I suggest landing it as-is and making cards for the follow-up
<gary_poster> cool benji thanks bye
